# Depression



## LittleMagik (Jan 7, 2014)

This isn't really D related but i have a question, has anyone had a depressed preschooler?
Recently my son has become rather distant, not his usual self, doesn't find activities enjoyable, he usually loves nursery but has been sad all day in nursery even the teachers noticed that he isn't his usual self, he has outbursts of crying and wants cuddles.

Myself and other family members suffer with depression and i know it can be heredity.


----------



## Bloden (Jan 8, 2014)

Poor little Jaiden. 
Can't help with advice. Just hope he's his little self again soon.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 8, 2014)

Poor little soul.  Has anything changed recently at home or at nursery which could have upset him?  How are things with his diabetes?  High BGs or swinging BG levels can definitely affect mood and sense of well-being.  Also, young children can pick up on stress or low mood from the adults around them, and God knows it's pretty stressful being the parent of a child with type 1.  If he's seemed unhappy for a while, or if it continues, I'd suggest asking your clinic team if you/he can see the team child psychologist (every paediatric diabetes team should have one).  Hope he's soon back to being a cheerful little boy again


----------



## cherrypie (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi,
I do feel for you both.
It may be something he has seen or heard.  One of my grandsons was sad for a few weeks and it turned out that he had seen a car accident outside his school and was convinced that everyone who got in cars had an accident.

This article is well worth a read,

Depression in young children.Information for Parents and Educators.
http://www.nasponline.org/communications/spawareness/depressyc_ho.pdf

I hope you get to the bottom of this as nobody likes to see a child unhappy especially his parents.

(((hugs))).
Maisie.


----------



## LittleMagik (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you all.

I don't know why he's been like this, we had a great christmas with family, no arguments or anything, his diabetes played up a little bit for a few days but then blood sugar and ketones went back to normal.

I started to notice him not being himself while we were still with family.
I've messaged his dsn just waiting for a reply. It just worried me when his nursery had told me that they noticed he wasn't his usual self (he loves nursery) and that he was very clingy and not his happy self.

I've been naughty today and kept him off school for some Son and Mummy time while i wait for a reply from the dsn.


----------



## Cleo (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi littlemagic
I dont have any experience with this, so cant offer any words of wisdom, but I do hope that your little boy feels better soon 
x


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 8, 2014)

My daughter (non-diabetic) had a tendency to bottle things up and her behaviour changed in much the same way as your little one.  Here's what worked for us:  at a nice relaxed time (e.g. between bath and bed), I'd tell her a story about when I was little and got a 'worry in my tummy'.  Then I'd explain how mine went away when I talked to my Mummy, and try to tease out the problem.  More often than not, it was a misheard casual remark that started it all off.  Worth a try.


----------



## LittleMagik (Jan 9, 2014)

aww that sounds lovely, i will have to try that.


----------

